# Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged



## lhc4190 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

Hello. I have many of the same issues as Dan but he is much for computer litterate than I am, so please be patient.
My question may be simple to solve. 
To my desktop computer I have added a router so I can use my laptop at home. I have no trouble using it on the road, just at home. Since the router install I have not been able to get the cpu and laptop to talk to each other.
My PC says under device manager: ViaRhine II fast Ethernet Adapter...
My laptop says: 1394 Net adapter, Intel(R) Pro/Wireless 2200BG Network connection, and Marvell Yukon 88#8036 PCI e-fast Ethernet Controller.
The Question??? do I need a wireless network adapter installed on my home PC, it would be the access point?
Ida:sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## lhc4190 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

Located: usa
Desktop computer
ISP: Earthlink
Router: Netgear WPN284v2
CPU: AMD Athalon 480MB RAM
Windows XP SP2 IE,
Laptop Toshiba Satellite model M45-S2692
Windows XP
To my desktop computer I have added a router so I can use my laptop at home. I have no trouble using it on the road, just at home. Since the router install I have not been able to get the cpu and laptop to talk to each other.
My PC says under network connections: ViaRhine II fast Ethernet Adapter...
My laptop says: 1394 Net adapter, Intel(R) Pro/Wireless 2200BG Network connection, and Marvell Yukon 88#8036 PCI e-fast Ethernet Controller.
The Question??? do I need a wireless network adapter installed on my desktop, it would be the access point?
thanks,


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

Let's see this for each computer.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## lhc4190 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.2] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
DESKTOP <00> UNIQUE Registered
HOME <00> GROUP Registered
DESKTOP <20> UNIQUE Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DESKTOP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-2A-30-70-B8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 17, 2008 9:52:30 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 18, 2008 9:52:30 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>
Now the laptop:

windows IP config
host name.............travelbuddy
primary dns suffix....
node type.............unknown
IP Routing Enabled..........NO
WINS proxy Enabled........NO

Ethernet adapter local area connection:
media state...........media disconnected
description............Marvell Yukon 88e8036 PCI-E fast etherne
Internet Controller
Physical address...............:00-A0-D1-30-C7-7A
Ethernet adapter wireless network connection:
media state......................Media disconnected
description.......................Intel (R) Pro/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
physical address................00-16-6F-39-D5-26
sorry for the typing but the laptop is not connected to a printer
Please let me know if this is okay....


----------



## lhc4190 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

sorry...forgot the first part, will send now.


----------



## lhc4190 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

wireless network connection:
node ip address: (0.0.0.0) scope id
no names in cache
local area connection:
Node IpAddress : (169.254.201.111) scope Id:
Netbios local name table
TRAVELBUDDY (oo) UNIQUE REGISTERED
TRAVELBUDDY (20) UNIQUE REGISTERED
HOME (00) GROUP REGISTERED
HOME (1E) GROUP REGISTERED
HOME (1D) UNIQUE REGISTERED
..___MSBROWSE--.(01) GROUP REGISTERED


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

Are you connecting with a wired or wireless connection to the second machine? If wireless, does a wired connection work on that machine?


----------



## lhc4190 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

Wired or wireless? connected with what? I have nothing connecting the two. I thought the router did the connection with radio signals. I don't know how to check a wired connection to see if it's works. I know the second machine, the laptop, works on the road when I travel.


----------



## lhc4190 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

The laptop today says A newwork cable is unplugged Marvell , the Intel side says a wireless connection unavailable.


----------



## lhc4190 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

Today I tried to run setwork setup wizard on the laptop. Error message....
The network connections listed below are disconnected. Plug in your network cables or otherwise connect your network hardware, and then click next.
Connections: Wireless network conn....Intel pro/wireless 2200bg
local area connection...Marvell Yukon 88E8036 pci fast ethernet controller.
What cables or hardward do I need. I was told, all I needed to connect the two
was the router. Are there setting on my desktop that need to be changed or should
I use the Netgear disc and uninstall and start all over again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

You don't need the Netgear disk for anything.

Try connecting the laptop to the router with a cable first and see if you can get it connected. We need to find out if networking works first, then work on the wireless.

Wireless doesn't configure itself, you will have to configure the wireless connection.


----------



## lhc4190 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

Okay...I connected an ethernet cable to the back of the router and plugged it into the
laptop. And....Viola...I have the internet. So we know that works. I was told by my ISP that I need to contact my cable company and have them instruct me on how to set up a bridge mode and set the router to PPPOE and WEP. Of course this is greek to me and I'm not sure I even wrote it down right. The cable company here is the one who installed the external modem.
Thanks again for your help. I really need the patients of someone who can understand I know nothing about computers. I just want to hook them up and make them work instantly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

Yep, the issue here is when they don't "work instantly". :grin:


----------

